# Il progetto tecnico, sportivo e dirigenziale dell'AS Roma.



## Renegade (15 Luglio 2015)

Visto che sta nascendo una mini discussione causa Romagnoli, apro questo Topic per non andare OT lì. Ciò che penso del progetto Roma l'ho già detto tempo fa, qui:

http://www.milanworld.net/il-fallimento-tecnico-e-motivazionale-della-roma-e-il-futuro-vt27609.html


_''L__a mancanza di una prima punta. A differenza di Juventus (Tevez) e Napoli (Higuain) i giallorossi non hanno una prima punta di peso. Continuano a giocare col falso nueve e senza riferimenti veri e propri. Difatti ciò che è crollato quest'anno è proprio l'attacco, con tanta mediocrità realizzativa. Se non prendono una prima punta di livello, come possono esserlo Cavani, Falcao e Benzema, faranno una brutta fine. E non si dica che i soldi la Roma non li ha. Tra Iturbe, Doumbia e Ibarbo sono usciti fuori 60 mln. Né si può dire che un attaccante Top non accetti il trasferimento in giallorosso. Higuain ha accettato il NAPOLI, il NAPOLI. Una società che fino a 8-9 anni fa non era neanche in Serie A. ''_

_''Erano il modello perfetto: allenatore competente e preparato, rosa tecnica e di livello, miglior DS e società che investe. Il tutto senza teatrini.''

''Se la Roma vuole vincere e ha intenzioni serie, non cederà. Perché la scusa del ''si trovano ottimi sostituti/cedere per reinvestire'' non regge. Devi costruirti un'ossatura e se cedi pezzi importanti ogni anno non vai avanti. La Juventus non ha ceduto nessun calciatore chiave.''

_Ribadisco il pensiero, se non fosse per un limite molto forte, quello di Pallotta: business all'americana. Io credo che continuerà a cedere per fare mercato anche con il nuovo stadio perché questo è il fondamento del business americano: comprare, valorizzare, rivendere al doppio. Un po' come si fa a Wall Street. La differenza con lo stadio, secondo me, sarà che arriveranno calciatori di un profilo ancor più alto, impensabili per la Roma di oggi. Un po' come per noi dell'Arsenal. Senza stadio non ci sarebbe mai stato Ozil oggi.

Chiamo quindi a raccolta gli ospiti romanisti: @Ma che ooh @tifosa asRoma @accadde_domani @Aldo


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Visto che sta nascendo una mini discussione causa Romagnoli, apro questo Topic per non andare OT lì. Ciò che penso del progetto Roma l'ho già detto tempo fa, qui:
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/il-fallimento-tecnico-e-motivazionale-della-roma-e-il-futuro-vt27609.html
> 
> ...



Eccomi  
Io penso che fra 3-4 anni , quando scadranno i contratti più pesanti ( Cole , Maicon, Totti e De rossi ) + il nuovo stadio potremo fare molto bene e comprare giocatori più forti , certo sempre vendendo , ma sostituendoli con giocatori di sicuro affidamento , e non scommessse. Il fatturato della Roma con il nuovo stadio aumenterà molto , e allora la Roma potrà puntare in alto , in serie A . Perchè in serie A , tolta la juve , le altre non sono messe tanto meglio della Roma ( basterebbe dire che giusto il Milan è sopra , mentre le altre sono molto sotto, pure l Inter ).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2015)

Il primo grande problema della Roma, oltre che tecnico, è di spogliatoio: Francesco Totti.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il primo grande problema della Roma, oltre che tecnico, è di spogliatoio: Francesco Totti.



Forse fino a 1-2 anni fa era così , però per quanto riguarda il giocare , già quest' anno , da metà/ fine campionato, Totti ha capito che per migliorare si ha bisogno di una punta forte , infatti vi erano delle interviste in cui diceva che sarebbe felicissimo dell ' arrivo di una punta forte , e che non deve essere titolare sempre. 
Della serie Meglio tardi che mai .


----------



## Renegade (15 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il primo grande problema della Roma, oltre che tecnico, è di spogliatoio: Francesco Totti.



Totti è un mero equivoco tattico per una prima punta. Potrebbero coesistere solo in caso di 4-3-1-2 e 4-2-3-1 ormai. Ma assolutamente no per il resto. Nello spogliatoio, invece, è oro. Può spiegare cosa sia la Roma e cosa significhi. Può spiegare quanta dedizione atletica ci voglia per raggiungere certi livelli e come non bisogni fare la bella vita. Ciò che faceva Maldini al Milan. Non si può avere uno spogliatoio privo di vere bandiere e veri senatori, o tutti farebbero il bello e il cattivo tempo. Mi pare inoltre che lo spogliatoio della Roma sia abbastanza placato dopo quanto successo negli anni passati con Zeman ecc.

Inoltre equivoco tattico ok, ma non è ancora finito finito. Uno che è finito non ti recupera il Derby con due gol spettacolari rimontando una Lazio in quelle condizioni stratosferiche.


----------



## Renegade (15 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Forse fino a 1-2 anni fa era così , però per quanto riguarda il giocare , già quest' anno , da metà/ fine campionato, Totti ha capito che per migliorare si ha bisogno di una punta forte , infatti vi erano delle interviste in cui diceva che sarebbe felicissimo dell ' arrivo di una punta forte , e che non deve essere titolare sempre.
> Della serie Meglio tardi che mai .



Mi pare di ricordarla una cosa simile. Se non erro disse che era favorevole ad una prima punta poiché fosse al livello di Batistuta.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mi pare di ricordarla una cosa simile. Se non erro disse che era favorevole ad una prima punta poiché fosse al livello di Batistuta.



Batistuta


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Luglio 2015)

La Roma è una squadra nata costruita e progettata per perdere, ogni suo elemento da Totti al magazziniere incarnano l'essenza della sconfitta e del piangersi addosso.

E' una questione di ambiente prima che tecnica


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La Roma è una squadra nata costruita e progettata per perdere, ogni suo elemento da Totti al magazziniere incarnano l'essenza della sconfitta e del piangersi addosso.
> 
> E' una questione di ambiente prima che tecnica



Tutto può cambiare . La Ferrari per oltre un ventennio (1980-2000) è stata simbolo di sconfitta in F1 , la Yamaha nel motomondiale è sempre andata a periodi in cui si alternavano successi e sconfitte, poi un decennio di umiliazioni , e il ritorno alla grandezza, e per tornare nel calcio lo United fra il 1968 e il 1990 ha vinto solo qualche Fa Cup , e 2-3 community shield. Ogni cosa cambia, una grande del calcio europeo come il liverpool può sparire dai radar per sempre, come una squadra forte come il barca che per 80 non ha vinto niente in europa , possa diventare una squadra leggendaria . Io aspetto e spero, perchè adoro la Roma e spero che un giorno possa essere, non dico una grande del calcio mondiale , ma neanche una squadretta presa in giro da tutti.


----------



## aleslash (15 Luglio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La Roma è una squadra nata costruita e progettata per perdere, ogni suo elemento da Totti al magazziniere incarnano l'essenza della sconfitta e del piangersi addosso.
> 
> E' una questione di ambiente prima che tecnica



Concordo e aggiungo che fin quando il signor Sabatini continuerà a spendere soldi per sconosciuti,prendendo evidenti mazzette, la Roma non avrá un futuro roseo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Forse fino a 1-2 anni fa era così , però per quanto riguarda il giocare , già quest' anno , da metà/ fine campionato, Totti ha capito che per migliorare si ha bisogno di una punta forte , infatti vi erano delle interviste in cui diceva che sarebbe felicissimo dell ' arrivo di una punta forte , e che non deve essere titolare sempre.
> Della serie Meglio tardi che mai .





Renegade ha scritto:


> Totti è un mero equivoco tattico per una prima punta. Potrebbero coesistere solo in caso di 4-3-1-2 e 4-2-3-1 ormai. Ma assolutamente no per il resto. Nello spogliatoio, invece, è oro. Può spiegare cosa sia la Roma e cosa significhi. Può spiegare quanta dedizione atletica ci voglia per raggiungere certi livelli e come non bisogni fare la bella vita. Ciò che faceva Maldini al Milan. Non si può avere uno spogliatoio privo di vere bandiere e veri senatori, o tutti farebbero il bello e il cattivo tempo. Mi pare inoltre che lo spogliatoio della Roma sia abbastanza placato dopo quanto successo negli anni passati con Zeman ecc.
> 
> Inoltre equivoco tattico ok, ma non è ancora finito finito. Uno che è finito non ti recupera il Derby con due gol spettacolari rimontando una Lazio in quelle condizioni stratosferiche.


Totti è un dittatore, è questo il problema, deve giocare, sempre. Questo non va bene per una squadra, si dosasse, partisse dalla panchina e desse il suo contributo, umilmente, allora sì ma Totti è quello che ha fatto silurare Destro e ha privato di ogni senso Doumbia.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Totti è un dittatore, è questo il problema, deve giocare, sempre. Questo non va bene per una squadra, si dosasse, partisse dalla panchina e desse il suo contributo, umilmente, allora sì ma Totti è quello che ha fatto silurare Destro e ha privato di ogni senso Doumbia.



Ah bhe Destro  . Su Doumbia mi trovi d' accordo. Però se dovesse arrivare una prima punta nuova forte Totti lo ha detto , gli farà spazio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ah bhe Destro  . Su Doumbia mi trovi d' accordo. Però se dovesse arrivare una prima punta nuova forte Totti lo ha detto , gli farà spazio.


Lo spero per voi, perché c'è poco da fare, quando viene messo in panchina Totti sono anche i giornali ad alimentare polemiche mettendo in evidenza la cosa.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Luglio 2015)

Il problema di spogliatoio è inesistente,la roma sono 15 anni che non compra un attaccante forte perché non ha i soldi sufficienti e ha fatto di necessità virtù, cioè totti prima punta, che fino a a quando era giovane ha fatto molto bene, ora invece affiorano i problemi,ma l'ossatura della squadra è stata costruita molto bene da Sabatini, ovviamente non puoi coprire tutti i ruoli in poco tempo se non sei uno sceicco, ma preferisco la roma rispetto a un napoli che compra sì higuain però poi lo fa giocare con Gargano koulibaly e David lopez,la roma ha costruito un centrocampo di primo livello non vendendo mai nessun pezzo in quel ruolo , una difesa ottima che manca solo di un terzino e l'attacco a cui va aggiunta una punta e siamo competitivi .siamo passati da una roma pre americani che giocava con :doni cassetti Juan Burdisso riise, de rossi Perrotta brighi, Totti Borriello Vucinic alla roma di oggi :de Santis, Florenzi Manolas castan/romagnoli, x, strootman nainggolan pjanic, iturbe falque dzeko (se arriva), secondo me tra le 2 c'è un abisso e perr questo io mi ritengo soddisfatta,bisogna stare nei limiti del ffplay però dire che Pallotta non investe è un errore, anzi ogni anno se dal mercato entra 30 la roma ne spende 60, purtroppo a volte male ma le ciambelle non possono uscire sempre col buco.


----------



## ps18ps (15 Luglio 2015)

secondo me uno dei più grandi problemi della roma è l'ambiente... passa velocemente da un estremo all'alto, il che va bene finche si vince, ma appena arriva un periodo di difficoltà partono subito forti contestazioni che non aiutano la squadra.

per quanto riguarda la vendita dei giocatori, quelle importanti per ora a parte benatia le altre, marquinos e lamela non sono state gravi perdite, mentre si sono sempre tenuti stretti i giocatori più importanti come pianic strootman e hanno aggiunto niangolan. con un centrocampo del genere sei già molto avanti. il problema è in attacco dove, oltre a totti che è una figura molto ingombrante hanno gervinho che ha fatto bene la prima stagione, ma ora pare sia tornato ai livelli di quando era all'arsenal, iturbe che mi sembra schiacciato dalle troppe aspettative e giocatori normali. in difesa hanno problemi sulle fasce mentre se castan si riprende in mezzo sono messi bene, fossi in loro terrei come prima riserva romagnoli e cederei yanga binwa( scusate non ricordo come si scrive il suo nome). Poi quando avranno lo stadio di proprietà potranno sicuramente fare un salto in avanti.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Totti è un dittatore, è questo il problema, deve giocare, sempre. Questo non va bene per una squadra, si dosasse, partisse dalla panchina e desse il suo contributo, umilmente, allora sì ma Totti è quello che ha fatto silurare Destro e ha privato di ogni senso Doumbia.



Questa purtroppo è una leggenda se si sentono gli allenatori che hanno allenato la roma tutti dicono che totti non crea mai problemi, e la prova è che luis Enrique che l'aveva panchinato, fu confermato dalla società e fu lui a dare le dimissioni, Zeman che lo faceva giocare sempre e che aveva panchinato de rossi fu esonerato a metà stagione facendo più o meno gli stessi risultati di Luis, la verità è che totti non è stato panchinato perché sono arrivati attaccanti mediocri, punto, e dati alla mano con totti in campo la roma viaggia a una media punti superiore, ma se dovesse arrivare un attaccante forte si accomoderà in panchina senza storie.


----------



## Mou (15 Luglio 2015)

Dirò una cosa forse impopolare: per me un passo in avanti a livello di mentalità avverrà quando la squadra sarà priva di giocatori romani e romanisti. @SplendidiIncisivi ha detto bene, il primo step è pensionare Totti senza paura; poi De Rossi. Sono uomini che ancorano la squadra a una mentalità "provinciale", locale.
Bisogna rivoluzionare la mentalità, ripulirla dalla nomea di "eterna seconda", "Rometta", "squadra-che-si-ferma-sul-più-bello".


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Dirò una cosa forse impopolare: per me un passo in avanti a livello di mentalità avverrà quando la squadra sarà priva di giocatori romani e romanisti. @SplendidiIncisivi ha detto bene, il primo step è pensionare Totti senza paura; poi De Rossi. Sono uomini che ancorano la squadra a una mentalità "provinciale", locale.
> Bisogna rivoluzionare la mentalità, ripulirla dalla nomea di "eterna seconda", "Rometta", "squadra-che-si-ferma-sul-più-bello".



Nessuno no , ma quelli forti li terrei , ad esempio se sono forti come Totti , però non devono comandare a bacchetta come faceva platealmente Totti fino a 3-4 anni fa .


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Dirò una cosa forse impopolare: per me un passo in avanti a livello di mentalità avverrà quando la squadra sarà priva di giocatori romani e romanisti. @SplendidiIncisivi ha detto bene, il primo step è pensionare Totti senza paura; poi De Rossi. Sono uomini che ancorano la squadra a una mentalità "provinciale", locale.
> Bisogna rivoluzionare la mentalità, ripulirla dalla nomea di "eterna seconda", "Rometta", "squadra-che-si-ferma-sul-più-bello".



È un luogo comune, prima di Totti e De Rossi non vinceva niente uguale, anzi per tenere totti a roma gli hanno fatto una squadra competitiva per lo scudetto se no neanche quello sarebbe arrivato, è una squadra che ha vinto poco perché non ha avuto grandi investitori che comprassero giocatori forti e quando sensi ha fatto la squadra con cui ha vinto lo scudetto si è rischiato di portare i libri in tribunale, questa è la verità .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Questa purtroppo è una leggenda se si sentono gli allenatori che hanno allenato la roma tutti dicono che totti non crea mai problemi, e la prova è che luis Enrique che l'aveva panchinato, fu confermato dalla società e fu lui a dare le dimissioni, Zeman che lo faceva giocare sempre e che aveva panchinato de rossi fu esonerato a metà stagione facendo più o meno gli stessi risultati di Luis, la verità è che totti non è stato panchinato perché sono arrivati attaccanti mediocri, punto, e dati alla mano con totti in campo la roma viaggia a una media punti superiore, ma se dovesse arrivare un attaccante forte si accomoderà in panchina senza storie.


Mi aspettavo una risposta simile, perché voi romanisti proprio non riuscite a giudicarlo lucidamente Totti. 
Se credi sia una leggenda metropolitana quella che ho esposto, non sarò io a persuaderti del contrario ma certamente non mi baserei sulle parole degli allenatori, perché nessuno mai andrà a dire davanti alle telecamere che Totti è un problema, rischiando di ritrovarsi una città contro.
Basta giudicare con i propri occhi cosa significhi Totti per la Roma: in primo luogo dici che sono arrivati attaccanti mediocri, io adesso non penso che Doumbia e Destro siano due campioni ma certamente non sono dei brocchi totali, perché Doumbia i suoi goal li ha sempre fatti col CSKA e anche Destro li stava facendo fino a quando non è venuta meno la fiducia della società, proprio per far giocare Totti; in secondo luogo, con Totti in campo io vedo una media di 1,5 punti a partita rispetto ai 2,4 delle partite giocate senza Totti. 
Io, a questo punto, non voglio dire che Totti sia il problema principale ma ne rappresenta sicuramente uno, perché ha un'età e non può giocare tutte le partite, specialmente da "centravanti" e "falso nueve", cioè in un ruolo non suo. 
La Roma dovrebbe fare come ha fatto la Juventus con Del Piero perché con certe bandiere finisci per sottometterti se non usi un po' di buon senso e un po' di "ragion di squadra", Del Piero non sarebbe potuto rimanere ancora un po'? Ma è chiaro che sarebbe rimasto ai margini e per evitare ciò c'è stata la separazione, voi a separarvi non ci pensate proprio e Totti resta l'indiscusso protagonista e padrone di una squadra che proprio non lo riesce a fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi aspettavo una risposta simile, perché voi romanisti proprio non riuscite a giudicarlo lucidamente Totti.
> Se credi sia una leggenda metropolitana quella che ho esposto, non sarò io a persuaderti del contrario ma certamente non mi baserei sulle parole degli allenatori, perché nessuno mai andrà a dire davanti alle telecamere che Totti è un problema, rischiando di ritrovarsi una città contro.
> Basta giudicare con i propri occhi cosa significhi Totti per la Roma: in primo luogo dici che sono arrivati attaccanti mediocri, io adesso non penso che Doumbia e Destro siano due campioni ma certamente non sono dei brocchi totali, perché Doumbia i suoi goal li ha sempre fatti col CSKA e anche Destro li stava facendo fino a quando non è venuta meno la fiducia della società, proprio per far giocare Totti; in secondo luogo, con Totti in campo io vedo una media di 1,5 punti a partita rispetto ai 2,4 delle partite giocate senza Totti.
> Io, a questo punto, non voglio dire che Totti sia il problema principale ma ne rappresenta sicuramente uno, perché ha un'età e non può giocare tutte le partite, specialmente da "centravanti" e "falso nueve", cioè in un ruolo non suo.
> La Roma dovrebbe fare come ha fatto la Juventus con Del Piero perché con certe bandiere finisci per sottometterti se non usi un po' di buon senso e un po' di "ragion di squadra", Del Piero non sarebbe potuto rimanere ancora un po'? Ma è chiaro che sarebbe rimasto ai margini e per evitare ciò c'è stata la separazione, voi a separarvi non ci pensate proprio e Totti resta l'indiscusso protagonista e padrone di una squadra che proprio non lo riesce a fare il salto di qualità.



Ma io non sto dicendo che totti deve giocare, per me è da panchinare, però destro quando ha segnato tutti quei gol l'anno scorso giocava con totti e non al posto di Totti,questa cosa in molti non la ricordano, doumbia è tornato morto dalla Coppa d'Africa quando ha giocato ha fatto malissimo,non è colpa di Totti se chi gioca al posto suo fa pena, se arriva un attaccante forte totti giocherà il quarto d'ora che gli verrà concesso se gli verrà concesso, a me di Totti non interessa nulla, però mi dispiace che viene descritto come uno che pretende quando in realtà non è così, pjanic e de rossi sono riusciti a far esonerare Zeman, lui trattato male da luis Enrique non fece lo stesso, la media punti di quest'anno hai ragione è peggiore con totti, ma fino all'anno scorso è sempre stata migliore con lui in campo, ma il tempo passa per tutti ed è giusto che si faccia da parte.


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Mancano delle punte è inutile la punta da 15/20 gol ci vuole. Si sono conncetrati troppo sugli esterni anche adesso con Iago.

Per il resto hanno lavorato bene in questi anni non avendo la disponibilità della Juve hanno fatto dei grandi colpi gente come Manolas/Radja sono dei top player per me, Strootman prima che si rompesse dominava, sicuramente come ho letto su quando andranno via De Rossi (e il suo contratto ) e Totti la Roma potra ripartire alla grande anche perche loro possono sempre contare sulla loro primavera.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma io non sto dicendo che totti deve giocare, per me è da panchinare, però destro quando ha segnato tutti quei gol l'anno scorso giocava con totti e non al posto di Totti,questa cosa in molti non la ricordano, doumbia è tornato morto dalla Coppa d'Africa quando ha giocato ha fatto malissimo,non è colpa di Totti se chi gioca al posto suo fa pena, se arriva un attaccante forte totti giocherà il quarto d'ora che gli verrà concesso se gli verrà concesso, a me di Totti non interessa nulla, però mi dispiace che viene descritto come uno che pretende quando in realtà non è così, pjanic e de rossi sono riusciti a far esonerare Zeman, lui trattato male da luis Enrique non fece lo stesso, la media punti di quest'anno hai ragione è peggiore con totti, ma fino all'anno scorso è sempre stata migliore con lui in campo, ma il tempo passa per tutti ed è giusto che si faccia da parte.


Mi dite che Totti non farebbe problemi ad essere panchinato e a giocare giusto un quarto d'ora, vedremo, io sinceramente non credo, perché è naturale che una bandiera voglia essere protagonista ma al contempo non si renda conto di doversi fare da parte. Vedremo se arriverà questa benedetta punta e se Totti accetterà la panchina, io lo spero per voi perché questo è un passaggio obbligato.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Mancano delle punte è inutile la punta da 15/20 gol ci vuole. Si sono conncetrati troppo sugli esterni anche adesso con Iago.
> 
> Per il resto hanno lavorato bene in questi anni non avendo la disponibilità della Juve hanno fatto dei grandi colpi gente come Manolas/Radja sono dei top player per me, Strootman prima che si rompesse dominava, sicuramente come ho letto su quando andranno via De Rossi (e il suo contratto ) e Totti la Roma potra ripartire alla grande anche perche loro possono sempre contare sulla loro primavera.



Esatto , molti si scordano che la roma , non ha il budget della juve , e nonostante tutto qualche gran bel giocatore ce lo abbiamo già , e con le scadenze dei contratti più pesanti si potrà comprare qualcuno di meglio


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi dite che Totti non farebbe problemi ad essere panchinato e a giocare giusto un quarto d'ora, vedremo, io sinceramente non credo, perché è naturale che una bandiera voglia essere protagonista ma al contempo non si renda conto di doversi fare da parte. Vedremo se arriverà questa benedetta punta e se Totti accetterà la panchina, io lo spero per voi perché questo è un passaggio obbligato.



Il tuo dubbio è legittimo, però io sono fiducioso,perchè già verso le ultime giornate Totti ha lasciato il posto di titolare qulache volta a Doumbia , quindi se arrivasse una punta molto forte , lui non si farebbe problemi.


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Esatto , molti si scordano che la roma , non ha il budget della juve , e nonostante tutto qualche gran bel giocatore ce lo abbiamo già , e con le scadenze dei contratti più pesanti si potrà comprare qualcuno di meglio



Ma infatti il vostro progetto finora è piu che valido vorrei avere io al Milan l'ossatura che ha la Roma...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Il tuo dubbio è legittimo, però io sono fiducioso,perchè già verso le ultime giornate Totti ha lasciato il posto di titolare qulache volta a Doumbia , quindi se arrivasse una punta molto forte , lui non si farebbe problemi.


Solo che tre giornate restano tre giornate, sarebbe un altro discorso se accettasse la panchina per tutta la stagione ma comunque ci siamo intesi, staremo a vedere.


----------



## Mou (15 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> È un luogo comune, prima di Totti e De Rossi non vinceva niente uguale, anzi per tenere totti a roma gli hanno fatto una squadra competitiva per lo scudetto se no neanche quello sarebbe arrivato, è una squadra che ha vinto poco perché non ha avuto grandi investitori che comprassero giocatori forti e quando sensi ha fatto la squadra con cui ha vinto lo scudetto si è rischiato di portare i libri in tribunale, questa è la verità .



Non è solo questione di soldi, ma anche di mentalità e quella non si compra, va costruita. Avete perso uno scudetto con la Sampdoria e uno col Livorno, è un segno lampante della poca attitudine a vincere.


----------



## numero 3 (15 Luglio 2015)

Va educato l'ambiente , il tifoso troppo umorale e provinciale infatti si tifa Roma solo a Roma città, ogni vittoria o sconfitta destabilizza l'ambiente trascinando la squadra, la contestazione a Pallotta ne è un esempio, probabilmente strumentalizzata da tifosi / giornalisti di parte, la squadra è buona, manca qualche tassello ma credo comunque che a parte qualche scudetto sporadico non riuscirà mai nella storia a creare un ciclo


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

Il problema della Roma è come è improntato il progetto dall'alto. L'autofinanziamento non porta mai a risultati. Cedendo pezzi chiave o futuribili ogni anno ci si indebolirà quasi sempre ma soprattutto non si costruirà mai un blocco o un ossatura.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il problema della Roma è come è improntato il progetto dall'alto. L'autofinanziamento non porta mai a risultati. Cedendo pezzi chiave o futuribili ogni anno ci si indebolirà quasi sempre ma soprattutto non si costruirà mai un blocco o un ossatura.



Bhe almeno stavolta , della squadra dell' anno scorso non abbiamo ceduto nessuno dei pezzi chiave , e pure se cedessimo Romagnoli (spero di no ) non è che abbiamo perso un pilastro delle ultime 2 annate , ma un giovane che da noi ha giocato neanche 20 partite, e solo come rimpiazzo .


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Bhe almeno stavolta , della squadra dell' anno scorso non abbiamo ceduto nessuno dei pezzi chiave , e pure se cedessimo Romagnoli (spero di no ) non è che abbiamo perso un pilastro delle ultime 2 annate , ma un giovane che da noi ha giocato neanche 20 partite, e solo come rimpiazzo .



Il giovane difensore italiano più promettente in assoluto. Lo stesso che ti mette apposto per 15 anni la difesa e che ha ampissimi margini di miglioramento, potendo diventare un senatore della squadra. Per me cederlo è un fallimento pieno che va contro ogni programmazione.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il giovane difensore italiano più promettente in assoluto. Lo stesso che ti mette apposto per 15 anni la difesa e che ha ampissimi margini di miglioramento, potendo diventare un senatore della squadra. Per me cederlo è un fallimento pieno che va contro ogni programmazione.



Scusami , ci facciamo 30 milioni o più siamo dei polli perchè ti mette a posto la difesa per 15 anni , se invece lo teniamo siamo doppiamente polli perchè siamo pazzi a rifiutare quell' offerta . Su sky sport quando il milan era ad un passo Romagnoli qei soldi li valeva , mentre quando si sembrava raffreddata la pista la Roma era folle a non accettare . Mo Basta però




Ps non ce l ho con te , però non so più cosa pensare


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Scusami , ci facciamo 30 milioni o più siamo dei polli perchè ti mette a posto la difesa per 15 anni , se invece lo teniamo siamo doppiamente polli perchè siamo pazzi a rifiutare quell' offerta . Su sky sport quando il milan era ad un passo Romagnoli qei soldi li valeva , mentre quando si sembrava raffreddata la pista la Roma era folle a non accettare . Mo Basta però
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No. La mia opinione è sempre stata una: se una squadra ha Romagnoli in squadra e lo cede, a qualunque cifra, è un fallimento conclamato. E i motivi li ho spiegati sopra. Fossi io la Roma rifiuterei pure 50 mln per Romagnoli. Piuttosto cederei Gervinho, Doumbia, Destro, Ljaijc ecc che al progetto non mi servono a niente e da cui posso ricavare un bel gruzzolo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> No. La mia opinione è sempre stata una: se una squadra ha Romagnoli in squadra e lo cede, a qualunque cifra, è un fallimento conclamato. E i motivi li ho spiegati sopra. Fossi io la Roma rifiuterei pure 50 mln per Romagnoli. Piuttosto cederei Gervinho, Doumbia, Destro, Ljaijc ecc che al progetto non mi servono a niente e da cui posso ricavare un bel gruzzolo.



Per quei 4 , magari fosse così semplice , sono fiducioso che se ne vadano , però non credo che ci faremo molto, sopratutto con Destro e Gervinho . 


P.S se il Bayern Monaco ti offre 30 milioni , facciamo per Calabria , il giovanissimo terzino che avete dato in prestito ( è un esempio eh ) che ne so al bologna e fà una grande annata con loro , ma da voi non è detto che si ripeta , tu che fai rifiuti , o no.


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Per quei 4 , magari fosse così semplice , sono fiducioso che se ne vadano , però non credo che ci faremo molto, sopratutto con Destro e Gervinho .
> 
> 
> P.S se il Bayern Monaco ti offre 30 milioni , facciamo per Calabria , il giovanissimo terzino che avete dato in prestito ( è un esempio eh ) che ne so al bologna e fà una grande annata con loro , ma da voi non è detto che si ripeta , tu che fai rifiuti , o no.



Calabria non è Romagnoli, su. In rosa avete il miglior difensore centrale italiano dei prossimi 15 anni. Calabria è uno dei tanti. Chi cede Romagnoli o Rugani è solo un folle, a qualunque cifra.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Calabria non è Romagnoli, su. In rosa avete il miglior difensore centrale italiano dei prossimi 15 anni. Calabria è uno dei tanti. Chi cede Romagnoli o Rugani è solo un folle, a qualunque cifra.



Hai ragione , però 30/35/40 milioni sono sempre un' offerta quasi irrinunciabile.

P.s negli allievi/primavera della Roma ve nè uno che potrà diventare molto forte , forse più di romagnoli, vediamo se indovini chi è


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ci sei , batti un colpo . 

Ancora non hai capito chi è , mi deludi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Luglio 2015)

Il loro problema è che sono perdenti nel DNA...non lo dico in modo offensivo ma è la storia che lo insegna..l'anno scorso dopo 5 giornate per una sconfitta in casa della Juve all'ultimo minuti il loro uomo simbolo ha detto testualmente "si gioca per arrivare secondi"..ma dove vuoi andare con quella testa lì?

Lasciamo poi perdere le figuracce in coppa..


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il loro problema è che sono perdenti nel DNA...non lo dico in modo offensivo ma è la storia che lo insegna..l'anno scorso dopo 5 giornate per una sconfitta in casa della Juve all'ultimo minuti il loro uomo simbolo ha detto testualmente "si gioca per arrivare secondi"..ma dove vuoi andare con quella testa lì?
> 
> Lasciamo poi perdere le figuracce in coppa..


Ma la speranza che si possa cambiare la si può avere o no scusate?


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ma la speranza che si possa cambiare la si può avere o no scusate?



Certo, si *deve* avere!...ma se la mentalità non la cambiate voi tifosi per primi non avverrà mai...e quando vedo i discorsi che girano a Roma nel pre e post derby capisco che non avete ancora maturato la consapevolezza che è meglio perdere due derby 4-0 e vincere trofei che primeggiare nella stracittadina e non vincere una mazza..


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo, si *deve* avere!...ma se la mentalità non la cambiate voi tifosi per primi non avverrà mai...e quando vedo i discorsi che girano a Roma nel pre e post derby capisco che non avete ancora maturato la consapevolezza che è meglio perdere due derby 4-0 e vincere trofei che primeggiare nella stracittadina e non vincere una mazza..



Ma sai quanto me ne frega del derby, io e i miei amici siamo tutti d'accordo nel dire meglio perdere 5-0 entrambi i derby , ma vincere un trofeo. 
Ps io il derby del 1-2 di quest anno neanche l ho visto , avevo altro da fare ( allenamenti di judo)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo, si *deve* avere!...ma se la mentalità non la cambiate voi tifosi per primi non avverrà mai...e quando vedo i discorsi che girano a Roma nel pre e post derby capisco che non avete ancora maturato la consapevolezza che è meglio perdere due derby 4-0 e vincere trofei che primeggiare nella stracittadina e non vincere una mazza..


Esatto, se gli attacchi Totti(non mi riferisco ai romanisti del forum) ti rispondono che ti ha fatto vincere i derby? E stica però non ce li mettono...


----------



## Renegade (18 Luglio 2015)

Ottima partita/vittoria col Real Madrid, quoto la mia opinione



Renegade ha scritto:


> Partita molto bella e godibile. Tanti tocchi, triangolazioni, gioco rapido, palla terra. Come piace a me. La Roma dell'ultima stagione sembra un lontano ricordo. A tratti è il Real Madrid che deve tenerle testa. Finora i pochi pericoli sono venuti dalle fasce, con i centrali molto sicuri. Anche se devo dire che Cole non sta affatto sfigurando. - Grande recupero su CR7 -. Gervinho è sorprendente, anche nei primi dieci minuti. Non fosse svogliato e umorale sarebbe un'arma in più devastante per qualunque squadra. Il ragazzino turco, Ucan, è bravino. Imposta molto ma santo dio, è lentissimo! Immenso Totti, forse l'ultimo regista del calcio italiano. Praticamente da fermo imposta tutto. Sul finale di carriera consiglierei un suo arretramento in mediana, come Pirlo. Potrebbe essere un nuovo Luisito Suarez. Iago dimostra quel che è: onesto mestierante e nulla più.





Renegade ha scritto:


> Mi hai anticipato. Confermo le impressioni del mio post precedente. Ottima Roma comunque, in forma smagliante pure. Manolas è già per metà un Top Player, un altro anno e si consacrerà. Ljajic gioca fuori ruolo purtroppo. Iturbe ha i colpi - come il dribbling con taglio in mezzo ai due madridisti -, ma purtroppo è incompiuto. Secondo me dipende anche dal fisico troppo ridicolo. Pjanic punizione di classe assoluta per Destro. Keita che si mantiene sano e che sa pure lanciare. Il centrocampo si riconferma il blocco più forte e completo della Roma. Comunque Doumbia di un'inutilità e scarsezza tremende. Da spedire sulla luna.
> 
> Se non altro la Roma ha gestito meravigliosamente palla tenendo testa al Real Madrid. Ottimo segnale per voi.



La Roma sembra ormai giocare in automatico e rigenerata completamente a livello di preparazione fisica e atletica. Condizione ottimale. Forse Pallotta aveva ragione nel voler mandar via i vecchi preparatori. E noi per anni invece abbiam fatto immobilismo riducendo i nostri in lumache con maglie rossonere.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (18 Luglio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La Roma è una squadra nata costruita e progettata per perdere, ogni suo elemento da Totti al magazziniere incarnano l'essenza della sconfitta e del piangersi addosso.
> 
> E' una questione di ambiente prima che tecnica



Condivido e aggiungo che la Roma se vuole vincere qualcosa deve fare una cosa, costruire il nuovo stadio a Milano.


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Condivido e aggiungo che la Roma se vuole vincere qualcosa deve fare una cosa, costruire il nuovo stadio a Milano.



 noto un po di ironia in questo post


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (18 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> noto un po di ironia in questo post



Credo che nessuno possa negare che l'ambiente Romano non è l'ideale per costruire una squadra vincente


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Credo che nessuno possa negare che l'ambiente Romano non è l'ideale per costruire una squadra vincente



Bhe in effetti hai ragione, però lo stadio a milano


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (18 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Bhe in effetti hai ragione, però lo stadio a milano



è la prima città che mi è venuta in mente, per Milano intendevo una città qualsiasi diversa da Roma.
Anzi l'ideale per me sarebbe farlo all'estero, e questo vale anche per il Milan


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> è la prima città che mi è venuta in mente, per Milano intendevo una città qualsiasi diversa da Roma.
> Anzi l'ideale per me sarebbe farlo all'estero, e questo vale anche per il Milan



Addirittura , io pensavo che scherzavi


----------



## Doctore (18 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> noto un po di ironia in questo post



lo stadio a milano la roma non lo puo costruire urta i residenti ...
Corre voce che anche san siro debba essere smantellato...


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (18 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il primo grande problema della Roma, oltre che tecnico, è di spogliatoio: Francesco Totti.


Mentre il secondo grande problema sono quei primitivi-ignoranti-senzacervello: I tifosi.


----------



## Renegade (9 Agosto 2015)

Presi Salah, Digne, Dzeko, Szczensy. Prossimamente via Destro, Doumbia e Gervinho. Blindati Nainggolan, Pjanic e Strootman. Ceduto Bertolacci a cifre astronomiche. Ceduto Romagnoli. Yanga Mbiwa in via di cessione e al suo posto Glik/Hertaux. Nuovi preparatori atletici. Progetto stadio avviatissimo. Investimenti continui. DS competente. Al momento la miglior società a livello sportivo e societario insieme alla Juventus. 

Se poi ritorna Benatia la Roma è inarrestabile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Presi Salah, Digne, Dzeko, Szczensy*. Prossimamente via Destro, Doumbia e Gervinho. Blindati Nainggolan, Pjanic e Strootman. Ceduto Bertolacci a cifre astronomiche. Ceduto Bertolacci. Yanga Mbiwa in via di cessione e al suo posto Glik/Hertaux. Nuovi preparatori atletici. Progetto stadio avviatissimo. Investimenti continui. DS competente. Al momento la miglior società a livello sportivo e societario insieme alla Juventus.
> 
> Se poi ritorna Benatia la Roma è inarrestabile.


Il mercato della Roma si è acceso all'improvviso. Sono intervenuti laddove avevano bisogno e hanno costruito una squadrone, vorrei quasi dire che si giocheranno il campionato con la Juventus se non fosse che i gobbi vinceranno per sempre la serie A.


----------



## Renegade (9 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il mercato della Roma si è acceso all'improvviso. Sono intervenuti laddove avevano bisogno e hanno costruito una squadrone, vorrei quasi dire che si giocheranno il campionato con la Juventus se non fosse che i gobbi vinceranno per sempre la serie A.



Penso che quanto ti stia accadendo sia molto simile a ciò che sta accadendo a me. Quando vedo squadre programmare con competenza, costruire grandi cose, muoversi con serietà, ecc. mi si accende quasi l'entusiasmo che mi porta a tifarle pur non essendo un loro tifoso. Mi è accaduto con la Juventus in Champions League la scorsa stagione e oggi mi succede con questa Roma.


----------



## eldero (9 Agosto 2015)

Sicuramente è una squadra che si è rinforzata nell'immediato... Va vista invece in prospettiva lungo periodo


----------



## numero 3 (9 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Presi Salah, Digne, Dzeko, Szczensy. Prossimamente via Destro, Doumbia e Gervinho. Blindati Nainggolan, Pjanic e Strootman. Ceduto Bertolacci a cifre astronomiche. Ceduto Romagnoli. Yanga Mbiwa in via di cessione e al suo posto Glik/Hertaux. Nuovi preparatori atletici. Progetto stadio avviatissimo. Investimenti continui. DS competente. Al momento la miglior società a livello sportivo e societario insieme alla Juventus.
> 
> Se poi ritorna Benatia la Roma è inarrestabile.


E' proprio vero che l'erba del vicino...etc etc..
Salah ha fatto bene al Basilea e discrete comparsate al Chelsea ( vale Iturbe e Ibarbo) fenomeni
a intermittenza

Digne? Sicuramente tutti voi direte che è un fenomeno..boh?
Dzeko secondo me è in caduta libera
il portiere neanche lo considero
Sinceramente non credo la Roma si sia rinforzata...


----------



## Renegade (9 Agosto 2015)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> E' proprio vero che l'erba del vicino...etc etc..



...è sempre più _marcia_. Almeno da come si ragiona qui. 

Al di là dei buoni colpi di mercato, non hanno ceduto i big e hanno una base davvero ottima, costituita dal miglior difensore centrale della Serie A e centrocampisti tecnici.


----------



## numero 3 (9 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> ...è sempre più _marcia_. Almeno da come si ragiona qui.
> 
> Al di là dei buoni colpi di mercato, non hanno ceduto i big e hanno una base davvero ottima, costituita dal miglior difensore centrale della Serie A e centrocampisti tecnici.


Bisogna VINCERE...ha vinto più la Lazio con Floccari e Ledesma che la Roma con Marquinos Benatia Pijanic Totti De Rossi etc etc..Meditate milanisti meditate


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Agosto 2015)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> E' proprio vero che l'erba del vicino...etc etc..
> Salah ha fatto bene al Basilea e discrete comparsate al Chelsea ( vale Iturbe e Ibarbo) fenomeni
> a intermittenza
> 
> ...


Meglio il Milan  
P.s scherzo 
Comunque io non capisco il continuo esaltare di alcuni, e il continuo denigrare di altri sulle altre squadre e sulla propria


----------



## pennyhill (10 Agosto 2015)

Nel vivaio giallorosso non ci sono già 2-3 difensori ancora più forti di Romagnoli?


----------



## Renegade (15 Agosto 2015)

Roma-Siviglia 6-4
Come al solito su Dzeko solo malelingue il detto ''l'erba del vicino è sempre più marcia''. Dzeko è un ottimo affare qualità prezzo. Se Toni è arrivato a 20, lui può eguagliarlo tranquillamente. Migliore in campo, due gol più un assist che dimostra quanto sia completo. Salah pare pure in ottima forma. Quest'anno se la linea a 4 in difesa gli regge potrebbero fare meglio dell'anno scorso. Finora hanno fatto il miglior mercato. Faccio notare quanto Pjanic sia essenziale nella manovra e che classe abbia questo calciatore.
[MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Nel vivaio giallorosso non ci sono già 2-3 difensori ancora più forti di Romagnoli?



L'amico mio classe 98   
Si scherza


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Roma-Siviglia 6-4
> Come al solito su Dzeko solo malelingue il detto ''l'erba del vicino è sempre più marcia''. Dzeko è un ottimo affare qualità prezzo. Se Toni è arrivato a 20, lui può eguagliarlo tranquillamente. Migliore in campo, due gol più un assist che dimostra quanto sia completo. Salah pare pure in ottima forma. Quest'anno se la linea a 4 in difesa gli regge potrebbero fare meglio dell'anno scorso. Finora hanno fatto il miglior mercato. Faccio notare quanto Pjanic sia essenziale nella manovra e che classe abbia questo calciatore.
> [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]



Pjanic stasera grande partita , dzeko e Salah pazzeschi e la difesa molto bene con manolas castan , mentre 3 dei 4 gol li abbiamo presi con de rossi e capradossi centrali quindi non mi preoccupano.


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2015)

Ci sono vari topic (aperti di volta in volta) per parlare della Roma. SI continua lì.


----------

